# 1995 E38 A/C blower motor not working



## Phat_tom (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a 1995 E38 and the A/C blower motor just stopped working. here is what I know. When I start the car up, it will blow cold air for a minute or two. The compressor seems to be engaged as the idle is faster than with the a/c off. Since the blower does work intermittently, I assume it is not the blower itself.....or am I incorrect??? It is an early E38 and has the analog wheel for the fan control. Also the pixels on the climate control unit are dead...but I can see them change as you lower or raise the temp. The blower does not work in heat mode either. Bad blower, resistor pack or climate control unit??????PLs help. I can do the work myself but need a starting point. Also the aux fan doesn't come on anymore


----------



## steveba (Jun 17, 2008)

I had another car that the motor was working intermittently on. So, I assumed it was the resistor, but it wound up being a bad motor. So, get access to the motor and place a volt meter on the leads and run it. Watch and see what happens when the motor stops. If you lose voltage when the motor stops, it's not the motor, but probably the resistor.


----------

